# PHUL 4 day split...?



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey guys, just about to start the PHUL 4 day split- first time ive tried training four days a week so im gonna ease into it. My question is... are the sets for the power days sets across and hypertrophy ramped... or the other way around? Thanks for any input you may have


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone? Has anyone tried this routine/had any experience with it, or the full 5 day PHAT program...


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

PHUL is a good proven program.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Never heard of it TBH is it natty specific or something? popular among natural trainers?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What makes you think it isn't sets across for both? That's what I'd assume.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ImmortalTech said:


> Never heard of it TBH is it natty specific or something? popular among natural trainers?


PHUL is like PHAT only with the hypertrophy work in two days not three. Both are good programmes for more advanced natural trainees, based on solid training principles.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Completely up to you mate. Sets straight across or ramp up, whichever you prefer. I personally would recommend ramping up to 2 worksets, so for example on the power day if you're benching 100kg for your heavy sets you might do the sets like this:

Set 1: 50kg for 5 reps

Set 2: 75kg for 5 reps

Set 3: 100kg for 5 reps

Set 4: 100kg for 3-4 reps

That's just one approach, there are many to choose from. It's a good routine btw :thumbup1:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> What makes you think it isn't sets across for both? That's what I'd assume.


Dont know mate, it doesnt specify in anything ive read about the program.just wondered if anyone had given it a crack before and had any words of wisdom...


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

> Completely up to you mate. Sets straight across or ramp up, whichever you prefer. I personally would recommend ramping up to 2 worksets, so for example on the power day if you're benching 100kg for your heavy sets you might do the sets like this:
> 
> Set 1: 50kg for 5 reps
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, just what i was looking for! Ive just finished a 5x5 routine so ramped sets will be a change...


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks to all who replied, im looking forward to changing things up slightly and adding a little more variety to my routine as ive been hammering the compounds twice a week for months now and i guess my mind is craving the change as much as anything.still, made some good progress with my lifts now being squat 155- 5x5, bench 120- 5x5, deads 200 1x 5, incline bb 115 5x5, bor 3x5 120.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ausmaz said:


> Dont know mate, it doesnt specify in anything ive read about the program.just wondered if anyone had given it a crack before and had any words of wisdom...


In that case I would go with sets across. Ramping up reduces the training volume and is not normally what is done with routines like this. I'm sure PHAT isn't intended with ramped sets FWIW.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If you're new to this sort of thing it's possibly worth noting that PHUL is a form of non-linear periodisation. You may find the following two videos interesting (through which everything they are talking about will be sets across):


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ausmaz said:


> Thanks to all who replied, im looking forward to changing things up slightly and adding a little more variety to my routine as ive been hammering the compounds twice a week for months now and i guess my mind is craving the change as much as anything.still, made some good progress with my lifts now being squat 155- 5x5, bench 120- 5x5, deads 200 1x 5, incline bb 115 5x5, bor 3x5 120.


Do you (overhead) press?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you (overhead) press?


Yeah, only with dbells though now....previous impingements. 42.5 kg bells for 2 sets of 10


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> In that case I would go with sets across. Ramping up reduces the training volume and is not normally what is done with routines like this. I'm sure PHAT isn't intended with ramped sets FWIW.


Thanks mate, pretty much in line with what i was thinking re. Total training volume...have you done this or the full PHAT? Five days seems way to much volume for me... and tbh im not sure about the four day thing, ill start out light and figure it out as i go... thanks for your input.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

You're giving it too much thought. Just do PHUL as its laid out and start progressing. There is no special routine.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You're giving it too much thought. Just do PHUL as its laid out and start progressing. There is no special routine.


No mate, just wanted to hear others thought/ experiences. Im gonna follow it as written but i badnt seen it written anywhere the rep format.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> ...but i badnt seen it written anywhere the rep format.


First link when using google lol  . Been running PHUL for like a month so far, give it a go.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ausmaz said:


> Thanks mate, pretty much in line with what i was thinking re. Total training volume...have you done this or the full PHAT? Five days seems way to much volume for me... and tbh im not sure about the four day thing, ill start out light and figure it out as i go... thanks for your input.


I'd definitely go with PHUL before trying PHAT, because as you say the jump in volume from what you have been doing would be smaller. I've not tried either myself, but even experienced lifters who try PHAT often find the volume too much. Give PHUL a go and see how you get on, but as hopefully the videos I posted have shown you there are loads of other ways to to get some form of periodisation into your training if you find the volume too much. You need to find what works best for you.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

VeneCZ said:


> First link when using google lol  . Been running PHUL for like a month so far, give it a go.


D'oh! Was that on the muscle and strengtb website? I read through that too! Cheers mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PHUL it's a superb routine for a natty and assisted.

PHAT as written is too tough for most Natty's IMO, the power days have far too much volume unless you have good genetics.

Both very good routines


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> D'oh! Was that on the muscle and strengtb website? I read through that too! Cheers mate


Yeah, muscleandstrength...also found it on another website, but it's down nowadays.


----------

